# CP5511 im HP 8710w



## Sarek (19 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues Notebook HP 8710W.

Bei der Inst. des CP5511 gibt es leider Probleme da es auf den bereits
belegten IRQ18 gelegt wird.

Die Siemens Hilfssoftware ist wirkungslos (habe die Suchfkt. genutzt und
alle wichtigen Threads gelesen)

Wie es ausschaut gibt es keine Möglichkeit den CP5511 zum laufen zu bringen.

Ein CP5512 funzt ohne Probleme.

Wir haben hier aber (2 Personen) 3x5511 und nur einen 5512.
Bei meinem Kollegen (HP 8710p) besteht das Gleiche Problem, nur hatte er es noch nicht gemerkt, da er von Anfang an den CP5512 gesteckt hat.

Wir haben jetzt also 3x5511 rumliegen ohne das wir diese nutzen können.

Kann mir mal einer erklären warum das HP immer auf den IRQ18 mappt?
Liegt das am BIOS oder ist das ein Windows-Problem?

Es muß doch eine Lösung möglich sein!

Ein Anruf bei HP brachte ungefähr soviel ein wie ein Besuch der Toilette.


----------



## HaDi (19 September 2008)

Lies mal hier, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## seeba (19 September 2008)

Naja, das CP5511 ist nun schon einige Jährchen alt und sollte ausgesondert werden. Helfen würde eventuell noch ein PCMCIA-USB-Adapter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2008)

Hallo,

die CP 5511 benötigt einen Steckplatz PCMCIA 16-Bit, den neuere
Notebooks nicht mehr unterstützen.

Wie seeba schon geschrieben hat, gibt es *USB-Geräte* dazu, aber 
ob schon Erfahrungen mit den 5511 vorliegen weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## seeba (19 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die CP 5511 benötigt einen Steckplatz PCMCIA 16-Bit, den neuere
> Notebooks nicht mehr unterstützen.
> ...


Viele Business Notebooks (auch neue) bieten diesen Steckplatz noch. Das Problem ist eher, dass die Karte nicht gerade freundlich im Umgang mit Hardwareressourcen ist. Entweder also ein neues CP kaufen oder auf NETLinks umsteigen.


----------



## Sarek (19 September 2008)

Also Leute, der CP5511 läuft jetzt !!!

Das HP8710W hat einen Ricoh Cardbus/PCMCIA Controller für 16/32Bit Karten

Vorgehensweise:

1. CP5511 stecken (falls er schon mal drin war)
2. im Gerätemanager den CP deinstallieren
3. CP ziehen
4. das INF-Tool von Siemens runterladen und ausführen, freien IRQ auswählen und OK klicken
http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

5. RegEdit öffnen und folgenden Eintrag generieren bzw. ändern:
(siehe Bild im Anhang)
6. PC neu starten
7. CP stecken und Treiber neu installieren


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2010)

Hallo Sarek,



Sarek schrieb:


> Also Leute, der CP5511 läuft jetzt !!!
> 
> Das HP8710W hat einen Ricoh Cardbus/PCMCIA Controller für 16/32Bit Karten..


Meiner läuft jetzt auch  . Nach deiner Anleitung hat es funktioniert, vielen Dank! Wie bist du auf die Registrierungseinträge gekommen?

Dell Precisiom M6400, ebenfalls mit PCMCIA-Adapter von Ricoh [Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) oder kompatibler Controller] und WinXP SP3.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Sarek (31 März 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie bist du auf die Registrierungseinträge gekommen?



Ich glaube ich habe damals nach intensiver Recherche bei Microsoft nen
Hinweis gefunden das es mit 16-Bit Karten zu Problemen kommen kann und
wie man diese löst.
Wo genau kann ich dir nach1,5 Jahren nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2010)

*INF-Datei angepasst*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die INF-Datei des Treibers (V6.5) angepasst und damit den CP5511 in verschiedenen Notebooks unter WinXP Prof. zum laufen bekommen ohne zusätzliche Registry-Eingriffe.

Gruß
Harald


----------

